
Ask HN: How do you discover and understand what your client wants? - aosaigh
I&#x27;ve got a client meeting&#x2F;workshop lined up to help discover what the client wants in order to write a more detailed proposal.<p>Time is limited and I&#x27;d like to make sure I make the most of it. Details on the project are sparse and as I don&#x27;t know the client previously I&#x27;m somewhat in the dark going into this meeting.<p>What techniques, tips or tools do you use to aid with project discovery and understanding where your client is coming from and what they&#x27;d like?
======
davismwfl
A lot of this probably seems obvious but just putting it down for what it is
worth.

The key here is to ask open questions that require non-signal worded answers.
Do not phrase all your questions where a yes/no is an acceptable answer. You
want to approach them and learn their needs which means the most important
skill you will take with you is listening to understand not to respond.

Get them to discuss their needs, wants and ideals for the project -- what are
the absolutes in the project as well. Learn why the project was
started/contemplated, e.g. what problem is it really solving. Ask who from the
company is aware of the project and what the visibility is like (mostly
relevant in larger organizations as in small companies everyone usually
knows). Understand the why of what they are needing, not just the what, and
that will help you know what pitfalls might also exist in the requirements
later.

Be up front and explain your focus of this initial meeting is to make sure you
have the best understanding you can so as to provide them with an accurate
proposal, and so understanding why the project came about will help you
understand requirements better. I also always believe in the first 5 minutes
of a meeting like this you should state what you are hoping to achieve with
the meeting and ask them what they want to achieve or what they want to make
sure you walk away knowing.

Find out if there are any third parties you need to work with for this
project, anyone outside their organization, any restrictions or limitations
etc. Any integrations, third party software etc, all that is important as you
I am sure already know.

Lastly, if you haven't already, make sure you understand their budget for the
project. Is this already funded to a certain level etc. This helps you know
that if they are asking for $100k worth of work but only budgeted $30k they
are either not in touch with reality of the project or you misunderstood
something and need to get more clarification.

~~~
aosaigh
This is great. Thanks for taking the time to reply

